# I improved my site...



## Destiny (Nov 13, 2003)

Well, I know I havent been here in ages, but I was extremely busy studying.....I'm now a student  ....life's busy right now....

Anyway, I relauched Shattered Visions...it's now hosted at :
http://shattered-visions.halof.de .

I now wrote the script for the site completely myself and I'm pretty proud of myself  . Never done such a big project in PHP all on my own....


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 13, 2003)

Great work Destiny!  Very clean and simple layout.  You have some great photos in there as well.  

I need to get off my ass and learn some php to make updating my site a little easier.


----------



## Destiny (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks   

and btw: tenacious D are cool :mrgreen: (I just noticed your avatar...)


----------



## voodoocat (Nov 13, 2003)

The D rocks my socks off 

By the way, they just released their complete masterworks DVD which includes all of the episodes and a London concert.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000E2FLB/qid=1068767370/sr=8-4/ref=sr_8_4/002-2697125-7453649?v=glance&s=dvd&n=507846[/ame]


----------



## TwistMyArm (Nov 14, 2003)

"It doesn't matter if it is good, 
It only matters if it rocks. 
The main thing that we do is to rock your socks off"

btw..nice site


----------



## Darfion (Nov 17, 2003)

Excellent work. Superb photo's. 
&lt;/jealous>


----------

